# Good, small reptile?



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

I used to keep reptiles, but I left the hobby and got into fishes again. Now, I want to get a reptile, something that'll fit in a small tank/terrarium. Any ideas?

--Dan


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

pacman frog


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> pacman frog
> [snapback]952949[/snapback]​










Reptile!

I would reccomend leopard geckos, crested geckos or an emerald swift


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Geckos







...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree.....GECKO's!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Burf said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > pacman frog
> ...










dont people classify reptiles as lizards,frogs,snakes and turtles


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks guys...

I was thinking about geckos. I've only cared for larger rept's tho, so Im not sure how to take care of these guys, tank space, food, heat...

Help!









--Dan


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> I was thinking about geckos. I've only cared for larger rept's tho, so Im not sure how to take care of these guys, tank space, food, heat...
> 
> ...


burf has an articale on leopard gecko care in the reptile forum


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Aren't I in the Reptile forum?

--Dan


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> Aren't I in the Reptile forum?


yup, and here's the LINK


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> Burf said:
> 
> 
> > henry 79 said:
> ...


Actually, frogs are amphibians








Eden


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Eden said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > Burf said:
> ...










really i dident know that 
thanks for filling me in 
but all those species are considered reptiles also crocedile and tortioses


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

i say a beerded dragon those things are cool


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

or an alligator those are defenetley the coolest


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

or crocodile


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RedBelly Dom said:


> or an alligator those are defenetley the coolest
> [snapback]953747[/snapback]​





RedBelly Dom said:


> or crocodile
> [snapback]953751[/snapback]​










last time i checked they werent small like he asked

and there is a edit button so u dont have to keep on replying in the thread 
use it or leave this site
u are very annoying


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> RedBelly Dom said:
> 
> 
> > or an alligator those are defenetley the coolest
> ...












Im lookin mainly at Geckos. I want to get some good lighting, and grow some plants in there with them.

Thanks for the input guys, Beard Dragons are a little too big, and Crocs...well, no need to even answer that.

--Dan


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > RedBelly Dom said:
> ...


if u want to go that way
maybe some day gecko's or tokay

have u ever thaught about pioson dart frogs
all they need is a small tank and u can make them look great


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Never heard of them. Are they noisy? Any pics?

--Dan


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

fence lizard? or like a ribbon snake i have both and there awsome


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

No snakes. I really dislike snakes.

Fence lizard? What are they like? Any pics?

--Dan


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

ive got a crocodile i wouldnt reccomend it to anybody sane


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Keepin a croc seems kinda like...well, keeping a rhom in a fishbowl to me.

Unless you have it in a tank that is a couple thousand gallons.

Atleast it's a dwarf species though.

--Dan


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Never heard of them. Are they noisy? Any pics?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]954011[/snapback]​










tokay gecko's may bark like a dog at times and they like to bight 
but are really nice looking


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

That thing is grogeous! Im think of setting up a large terrarium now, since it will be a-lot cheaper than I thought. Stupid aquariums, need so much money to be purcahsed, and held up. Terrariums are nice and light

How much are those Tokay's usually?

--Dan


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> That thing is grogeous! Im think of setting up a large terrarium now, since it will be a-lot cheaper than I thought. Stupid aquariums, need so much money to be purcahsed, and held up. Terrariums are nice and light
> 
> How much are those Tokay's usually?
> 
> ...


by me they are about $20 
and 2 would be fine in a 55g
a 55g is $40 by me and it will keep in humidity nicely

and in person they have a blue hue to them


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds good mate! Thanks for the help.

--Dan

P.S- Im still intrigued by that little video in your sig...


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

House geckos (_Hemidactylus_ sp.) are more or less miniature tokays (with different colors), and would live quite comfortably in a ten.

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Id go with some leopard gecko morphs


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

I've decided to use the extra tank as a fuge for my 10g nano. I decided after I saw the $150 on a gecko! My old guys were $5.99

--Dan


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

$150 for a gecko.......What sort were you looking at?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry, I forget. They were awesome little guys tho. Couldn't find any Tokays though

--Dan


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Burf said:


> $150 for a gecko.......What sort were you looking at?
> [snapback]958234[/snapback]​


At a pet shop here in Montreal where I buy my gecko's, a Female Albino Hypo Tangerine is $150.00


----------

